# Free Casting Lessons 7/26/2003



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

We'll be in Kenilworth Park from 9am-12noon. I'd like to followup with last weeks anglers and start a few new people this week. If you came last week, We'll go into more detail so that you'll know how to correct the cast if something goes wrong.

Please see last weeks post for directions.


----------



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

Hey,
Are you taking newcomers who weren't there last weekend?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

New comers are welcome. Rumor has it that Roy Yarmouth and his friend Chite Shuvler will be there also.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Mitchman,

These free classes are for anyone that wants to reach more fish. Sandy Point State Park (SPSP) is good example of why distance counts. The people that cast 300 feet and less catch small perch and spots at while those that cast over 300 feet catch fat juicy Croakers, Stripers, Flounder, Etc. This not true of all fishing at SPSP, but it does illustrate the point. Take a look at the video on this forum to get feel of what we do at practice. Most people gain from 100 to 200 feet the first day.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I think I may come this week*

I know you've posted this a million times, but how do I get to kenilworth park? I'm up near Rockville (I270).

Also, my only 12' is an ugly stick and I have found I can cast just as far with my 11' rod becuase the tip on the ugly is too flexible. Should I just bring the 11' rod?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Found directions, but a question*

I found this in an earlier thread:
From the North: From I-95/495 South (towards Richmond) take Exit 22 on to the Baltimore/Washington Parkway/I-295 South. This turns into Kenilworth Ave. Exit at Burroughs/Minnesota. At the five way stop Kenilworth Park is to your Right. We use the first two fields on the right.

But, when I exit at Burroughs/Minnesota Ave, is that a right turn or a left? Also, is there parking right at the park?

Sorry, I avoid DC like the plague. Even Rockville is too much city for me.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

There is a parking lot at the fields. This will be the last practice for a few weeks. On the 2nd we'll be helping clean ChopTank and on the 9th and 16th we'll be in Delaware for Neil MacKellow's long distance fishing "Going the Distance" clinic.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm thinking about attending but must check with the warden. I'm hoping to increase my record 75 feet.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*you can cast 75 feet?*

wow, I'm still at 40-50 ft. 
Jangwuah, come --I'd like to see your new rods. Wouldn't mind casting them either!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Discount*

If you attend the free casting session on 07/26/2003. I will allow you to register and discount your entry fee by $5 to the 2003 Point Look Out Shore fishing tournament . You must pay for the tournament on 07/26/2003 to be eligible for this offer. The first 10 slots have already been taken.


Anthony


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Sorry I can't make the second session this Saturday. It's my wife's birthday and she has other plans. (No replies about who's the boss necessary.....we know it's her  ) I have been working on what I learned last week and have added about 50 more feet to my casts. I have a long way to go but at least I know what to work on.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I will be able to attend tomorrows clinic! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Summerplay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey guys, I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Summerplay you bringing food with you? Is Roy Yarmouth riding with you?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Bring plenty of water if you come out for casting tips today. We'll be on the field from 9am-12noon. I'll see you there.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

It was nice meeting all the casters that came out for the free casting lessons at Kenilworth Park this weekend!

A special thanks to all those that stayed until way past 12:00. I hope the added information helps.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Here are the new video clips from the free casting lessons on July 26, 2003. Six or seven people reached a new personal best. This week we covered the cast in more detail. It was nice to see so many new faces. People asked lots of great questions. They now have a better understanding of how and why things work. We had a surprise visit from Longcaster. Most people were surprised to see how little effort it takes to increase their distance. We had three ladies this wee, WOW!

We covered safety and shockleaders, locking the drag on a spinning reel to avoid finger cuts, basic reel tuning, and the importance of relaxing to achieve greater distance. It was nice to see so many people improve in just one day. 

Dcfishman, 
tame that reel and I'll see you at the Delaware casting seminar in two weeks.
Naiad, 
you are kicking butt, don't stop now. You've doubled your distance in just one week. You show be very proud.
HuskyMd, 
Thanks for coming out. Don't look back, Andy is pushing up on you.
Andy, 
for a new angler, you had some very good casts. 
Jangwuah, 
practice with half power until you improve your aim. Your best cast were really flying. 
JohnR, 
relax and let it fly.
Everyone else, 
look high and reach for the clouds. Thanks for giving my Saturday mornings real meaning. Most of you can expect to add another 100 feet with just a few more lessons. Forget distance for now. Concentrate on form and practice at the water; you'll have more fun and catch more fish. 

Dial-Up 

Broadband 

Real Player 

We hope to see you at the next free class August 23rd from 9am – 12 noon in Kenilworth Park, DC.

If the video does not play download it directly from this link:
http://mywpages.comcast.net/longcasters/
Windows users can right click on the “Free Lessons (broadband)” and save the file to their hard drive.


----------



## jackson (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks to LongRanger, Longcaster, Aero, and everybody. Was out for my first time saturday. On my second cast, I improved approximately 75 feet to about 350. I can smell the croakers cookin'  . I'm anxious to try with my 12ft rod.

Thanks again.
Jackson


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Jackson*

Throw an extra one on an invite me over.


----------



## killerfish (Jul 19, 2003)

*lessons*

I like to thank all the instructor's Larry,Richard and a few others for all your help,information&tips;again I had a great time. Getting out there makes a difference:jawdrop:


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

Thanks LongRanger, Longcaster and aero993 for spending your Saturday giving us free lessons. I'll see you Saturday.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Thank you James, Richard, et al.*

I'd like to echo the sentiments of others here and thank everyone who spent their Saturday trying to help us would be anglers learn how to increase our distance.

I think I'm going to have to get me a three to four foot piece of pvc and just practice the motions. I have a hard time keeping my arms extended--used to pulling them down and in when I cast.

James, you're right about Andy. He was getting some pretty good casts in there at the end. If he had a graphite rod, I bet he'd be beating me on those casts.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

It was great meeting you Longcaster and Longranger. I appreciate all the helpful information you guys were giving out. I hope more people can make it out next time around, it was really helpful although I only casted 150 feet first time, second time around I improved to 200feet. My goal is to reach 300feet.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi All,

Please do not focus on distance. I promise you that the distance will come. You should also remember that we had a strong side wind. That puts a big bow in line and shortens the cast. Next tme we are going to add a small touch of rotation to the cast so everyone can get more distance. It is a slightly different version of the overhead Brighton style. 

Jangwuah,
If you just think about he cast we'll have you over 300 feet at the next session. Casting is very mental. Just thinking about it during your normal day will improve your cast. Once your mind is on board, your body will follow. 

Thanks for coming out. 

Did anyone have a problem viewing the movie?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm trying to remember why I shouldn't follow through down towards the ground when I cast. Anyone remember why I was supposed to stop up around my shoulders on the cast?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

So you don't hurt your shoulder...


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

*Thanks for the Lesson and the Good Companionship on Saturday*

I would like to thank James, Richard, aero999 and everyone else for a fun Saturday morning. I am on the way to learning to “longcast”. Now I must practice. 
The truth is that if I hadn’t attended the lesson I would be practicing wrong technique gleaned from a written description of the Brighton cast where nothing was mentioned about pivoting or about keeping the arms straight or about swinging with arms straight, or the tuck; in other words the most important aspects of the cast. Nothing beats good hands-on instruction and hands-n experience. As in many sports, timing is everything and all the power in the world applied with the finest form won’t yield much. So I know what I have to practice is everything. 
I found out a couple of things after I got home by just swinging the rod without the reel, line and weight. I was casting to the right and that seems to be because I was not swinging over my head (6 o’clock to 12 o’clock) and I really was not keeping my arms straight (I can only use the stiff shoulder excuse until I loosen it up). James, I managed to download and play the clip and the little swipe you included from one of my casts helped me see the bent arm problem. The video of Richard really brings correct form and timing home, it looked effortless! Based on the lesson, the video, and some practice I hope that I will reach over 300 ft straight down the line on the 23rd.
Thanks again and see you all in August.
John


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

HuskyMd,
We can cover why not to bring your arms all of the way down next time. It is much easier to show you. If you remember the sound of the rod when I brought my arms down compared to the sound when I stopped them higher with a push/pull, then you have the answer. Also there is less friction on the line if the rod tip and sinker are in line. 

Rjohn,
Since, most people fish in tight places we decided to teach the overhead version for fishing on piers, etc. Peter Thain and Neil MacKellow have a very slight rotation in their cast and which adds extra power. It can still be used on the pier but requires additional control.

Richard sure has a way of making it look easy. Most of you are trying too hard. The cast is slow and easy with a strong push/pull at the end. Over time it will start to work on its own. If you use it while fishing it will keep getting better.

I hope to see you again on August 23rd. By then, we should have a few new tricks from Neil MacKellow. 

SALES PITCH: 
1. We still have 3 available openings for the August 16th and 17th long distance fishing seminar with Neil MacKellow.
2. We have limited beach space at Point Lookout for the “Shore Fishing Challenge” tournament so people need to register early if they want a chance at winning one of ten money prizes. The prizes increase based on the number of participants. Delaware, Virginia Beach and Ocean City all have a shore fishing tournaments. It is about time that Chesapeake Bay had one.
3. Check www.longcasters.org for details.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Just wanted to thank James for the casting lesson. You’re a good teacher. I’d like to join in the next time you have a session.
Aero993 it was really kind of you to lend me the tournament lead. I’ll look for you at the tank on Saturday.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Fish Bait,

We enjoy helping people the same way that other people helped us. I hope to get there early so I can take some pictures of the pier before the clean up. 

The clean up should be fun. Aero993 is giving away (2) passes the the September fishing tournament at Point Lookout State Park and (1) pass to the the "Going the Distance" long distance fishing clinic on August 16th and 17th in Delaware. People must help clean the pier to be entered in the drawing. That is $170 worth on incentive to help.


----------

